# Oldchurch Hospital Remaining Building - Late May 2012



## UE-OMJ (May 28, 2012)

Visited solo, twice... Once very early and once quite late in the evening, both times made photos a bit difficult (for me) so please excuse the quality. I know these have been seen before, but I like to share still 

This history of the place is already well documented, but it's quite an experience to stand with such a nice old derelict building on one side and brand new appartments being built (with people living in them already) on the other side, and even more being built right infront of you. It's very sad to see, and a bit surreal. As you can see in some of the photos you cant escape the new and old in the same shots.

The remaining workhouse building is in a bad state, most windows are broken, pigeons everywhere and the place stinks (mask needed!) and I'd love to know what the future is for it. I've googled but havent found anything to say what is going to happen to this last building. Currently it is surrounded by a high wooden fence and is seemingly being ignored while building takes place all around it, but what happens afterwards, the wooden fence cant stay there, and it's too dangerous to just leave there.



































































































And since everyone seems to love staircase shots, here's a few 
























And yes, I did park on double yellow lines... 






Thanks to Neoncity for hints and tips


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 28, 2012)

Looks like an interesting explore with some nice features. Beautiful building, shame about the monstrosities being built around it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## neoncity (May 29, 2012)

Nice shots and nice car  You got away with parking on the yellow lines then 
Glad to see you posted your photos, will never tire of seeing this place.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## urban phantom (May 29, 2012)

nice work mate great car as well


----------



## flyboys90 (May 29, 2012)

See the fire surround is still waiting to get out!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## the kwan (May 29, 2012)

Wow, how lovely is this building and some nice contrasting old against new shots.....yellow cars are allowed to park on yellow lines thanks for posting this.


----------



## abel101 (May 29, 2012)

yet again matey cracking place and photos are getting top notch


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 30, 2012)

neoncity said:


> Nice shots and nice car  You got away with parking on the yellow lines then



Thanks  And yeh, this exploring lark is turning me into such a rebel


----------

